# Accurate tire pressure gauge?



## Silent Drone (Jun 7, 2013)

Is there such a thing? Seriously. I want to be able to accurately measure tire pressure in the range of 15-20 psi. I'm using gauges from SKS and AccuGauge right now (pic attached) plus the dial built into my Lezyne steel drive floor pump. The SKS is by far the worst of the three, giving me wildly different reading every time I use it. The two analog gauges seem to be more consistent but they don't come close to agreeing and they seem don't seem to be very precise in this range. Can anyone recommend an accurate gauge?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I use a 30psi accugage. it's pretty repeatable, so that's the gauge I use. They're cheap, so I can have multiple ones and replace them when I drop them and break them.


----------



## OldMike (Apr 30, 2020)

I found the same thing (digital = sporadic readings).
I decided on one analogue and use that consitently.
So although the PSI readings may be off, they're at least consistent enough that I can gauge what
pressure I desire on a given day (dry = 25 PSI, wet = 20 PSI).


----------



## JackOfDiamonds (Apr 17, 2020)

Milton S-917 Low Pressure Tire Gauge https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000COTXI...abc_Y89TYTWVV21DN1PHD17F?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Simplydown (Oct 17, 2020)

Something might be wrong with your gauge. Maybe you have some sealant gunking up the internals. I have the newer SKS Airchecker 2 and it's repeatedly consistent to within 0.1 psi in the 14-22 psi range which I use it for.


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

I have the SKS and rarely use it because it jumps around and is hard to get on and off the valve. The 60 psi Accugauge is my go to.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Accurate to .1 lb / .1%, and temperature compensated.






Longacre Temp Compensated Tire Gauge 53050


<center><span style="font-size: 14pt;"><strong>Setting The Most Accurate Tire Pressures</strong></span></center> <p>If tire pressures are critical to your...




www.longacreracing.com





massive over-kill 

I also use the accu-gage.


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

Weird, the old sks gauge I use is really consistent and seemingly accurate.


----------



## shakazulu12 (Jul 14, 2015)

I'm in the 30 PSI Accugauge camp as well. I don't know why, but the digital gauges I was using previously always died after a few months. I ride with them in my pack, so maybe they just aren't good with vibrations. Anyway, it's easy to get on, easy to bleed and consistent. Plus cheap.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

J.B. Weld said:


> Weird, the old sks gauge I use is really consistent and seemingly accurate.


I've encountered some that were consistent, and others that were not. seemed a real crapshoot as far as which one you'd actually get.


----------



## Bikeworks (Sep 10, 2020)

Simplydown said:


> Something might be wrong with your gauge. Maybe you have some sealant gunking up the internals. I have the newer SKS Airchecker 2 and it's repeatedly consistent to within 0.1 psi in the 14-22 psi range which I use it for.


Same, been using it for almost 2 years without a hiccup.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

It seems like these same type questions get asked on a fairly regular basis. Too bad that we've got to have a calibrated gauge to find consistency among other gauges.

While it is desirable, I don't care too much for accuracy, just consistency in my primary gauge.

how accurate is your Topeak SmartGauge D2?


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I have a Blackburn gauge that is consistent.
I also have a Lezyne Overdrive that is consistent.
They don't read the same as each other, but the difference between the two also remains constant, so I don't care.
I had an SKS and the only problem I had with it was the rubber O-ring tended to wear and let air out.


----------



## BrianU (Feb 4, 2004)

J.B. Weld said:


> Weird, the old sks gauge I use is really consistent and seemingly accurate.


I also had a SKS gauge for years and it was always very accurate. It eventually started to get temperamental on getting a good fit to the valve and I replaced it with a Topeak Shuttle digital gauge. The Topeak Shuttle is pricey for a gauge, but found it read exactly the same as the SKS, very easy to use and also has the option of connecting it to my floor pump. I do have a 0-30 psi Accugauge in my toolbox, it is also very consistent and I just keep in mind that it reads 1.5 psi higher than the Topeak.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Huh. I've had that same SKS Airchecker for years and it has always been consistent. Actually, every gauge I've owed has been consistent, if not accurate. I had 30 psi and 60 psi Accu-Gages that were so wildly off that I wondered if they somehow put the wrong internals in them.


----------



## wvtrailbiker (Jan 24, 2008)

Kappius digital gauges are excellent. I actually have the same Dwyer digital gauge they use in a 300 psi version adapted to a shock pump. Way better then the Lezyne and Topeak gauges I’ve had.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

^^^^^ Most folks here are not likely to drop that much change on accuracy. They want accuracy and cheap.


----------



## dysfunction (Aug 15, 2009)

Cleared2land said:


> ^^^^^ Most folks here are not likely to drop that much change on accuracy. They want accuracy and cheap.


I don't even need accuracy, just consistency. It's the same reason I always use the same tape measure, or rule, or...


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Consistency rules...


----------



## barelfly (Jun 27, 2008)

I just ordered this Topeak digital gauge, I've only had it since Saturday but it seems to be pretty consistent with two other gauges I have - my Specialized floor pump that is 10-12 yrs old as well as the digital auto gauge I use on with my compressor. Across all three, the pressure has been consistent. I was surprised the floor pump was consistent with both being that it's older. But, works for me.

but, here's the link to the Topeak gauge - I tried to get one local, but the only thing in stock at LBS was a $100 Lezyne gauge and I'm not gonna spend that on a gauge 

Topeak Digital Air Pressure Gauge


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Ive had 3 accugauges and they all eventually leak. Measures while connected to the valve but when you remove it, it starts leaking and wont hold the original reading.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## LVLBTY (Jul 15, 2020)

Accuracy isn't what you need, it's repeat-ability. Find the "pressure" that gives you the traction for your riding style and stay with it. Doesn't matter what gauge you use or it's accuracy as long as it's repeatable.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

dysfunction said:


> I don't even need accuracy, just consistency. It's the same reason I always use the same tape measure, or rule, or...


True --without consistency, why bother with a gauge at all. Granularity is King for low pressure applications.


----------



## mbcracken (Aug 12, 2006)

I have been using the Schwalbe gauge for many years now and find it pretty reliable for my MTB & gravel bike. A couple observations though. The head on it likes the presta valve to be completely unscrewed. I also end up removing the head of the gauge every couple months to take a pic to clear out any gunk that has built up.

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## marcw (Apr 20, 2012)

I do not like digital due to the delay in starting and taking the pressure. I know it is only a few seconds, but when you use instant analog, it is hard to go back.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

dysfunction said:


> Accurate to .1 lb / .1%, and temperature compensated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got this one... for racing my car.









Amazon.com: Longacre® 52-52011 Magnum 3-1/2 GID Tire Gauge 0-40 by 1/2 lb : Automotive


Buy Longacre® 52-52011 Magnum 3-1/2 GID Tire Gauge 0-40 by 1/2 lb: Tire Gauges - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



smile.amazon.com





I have a 0-30 psi accugauge in my bike tool kit and used to use a 0-40 for my car. I tested both vs the Longacre and they were both about 1 psi off, not too bad. The accugauge may clog with sealant, mine did so I removed the check valve.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

Assuming the AccuGauge 30 is actually accurate and not just consistent ...the 28 psi I've been running is really just 25psi. Makes me feel like less of a hack, because I was smashing a lot of rear tires at what I thought was 27PSI ...but may have only be 24.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

here is what I use to calibrate my gauges


----------



## mtnbikeracer76 (Sep 27, 2021)

I use the gauge on my floor pump. It's the only pump I use and the only gauge I use for my bikes. The key is to stick with one gauge all the time, because going from gauge to gauge will lead to psi discrepancies.


----------



## TheOtherOne (Jul 27, 2020)

jacksonlui said:


> Ive had 3 accugauges and they all eventually leak. Measures while connected to the valve but when you remove it, it starts leaking and wont hold the original reading.


Well that sucks. I bought one of these few weeks ago and it worked great for 2-3 weeks then wouldn't hold the pressure when removed from the valve so I returned it for exchange. The new one works fine but it sounds like only a matter of time until it starts leaking down which makes it less convenient to use. It must leak inside the gauge since when I removed it from the valve and put my finger over the end of the collar it continued to leak down to 0 psi.


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

127.0.0.1 said:


> here is what I use to calibrate my gauges
> 
> View attachment 1949729


Your weenus?


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

I want a low pressure digital gauge which allows you to add offsets.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

I use thumbdepressometer It is calibrated to different conditions..... Works well.


----------



## Timothy G. Parrish (Apr 13, 2014)

davec113 said:


> I got this one... for racing my car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's funny. I'm also using my Longacre racing gauge since my Accugauge clogged and died. Mine glows in the dark, so bonus points for night riding.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

LOL ...my AccuGuage 30 seems to have clogged quite easily. Remedies?


----------



## jacksonlui (Aug 15, 2015)

Throw it in the trash. I've had three over the years. Works great when they work and when they dont the company doesnt respond to any emails. Im going to try another company.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## D. Inoobinati (Aug 28, 2020)

*Member has removed content due to fundamental disagreement with this site owner's views favoring expanded access for electric mountain bikes (eMtb) on multiuse singletrack in public lands.*


----------



## GlazedHam (Jan 14, 2004)

Slightly different question: I need a new floor pump ...I've seen a few that are Fat Bike oriented and only go to 25PSI ...anyone seen any that go up to 30psi?


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

GlazedHam said:


> Slightly different question: I need a new floor pump ...I've seen a few that are Fat Bike oriented and only go to 25PSI ...anyone seen any that go up to 30psi?


My go to pump has always been a Topeak Joe Blow Pro for the last 12 years. Now I have a Bontrager TLR Charger pump. Sets up tubeless without a compressor. Which is great because I live in an apartment.

Just make sure to stick with the same pump/gauge every time you inflate for consistency.


----------



## J21 (Dec 11, 2020)

Efficient Velo Bleedin' Gauge is a little pricier, but reliable and serviceable if sealant starts to gum things up. PNW based too.









Bleedin' Gauge — Efficient Velo Tools (EVT)


Attn: If your Bleedin’ Gauge order also includes a Gauge Protector , please indicate in the 3. Additional Information section under Instructions/Notes at checkout if you would like it installed. Otherwise we’ll ship the items separately. Thanks! The Efficient Velo Tools Bleedin’ Gauge is know




www.efficientvelo.com


----------

